# Happy Birthday LadyCalvinist



## Semper Fidelis (Dec 5, 2009)

1 member is celebrating a birthday on 12-05-2009:

-LadyCalvinist (born in 1962, Age: 47)


Happy Birthday!


----------



## Idelette (Dec 5, 2009)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## BJClark (Dec 5, 2009)

Happy Birthday


----------



## Ruby (Dec 5, 2009)

Happy Birthday! A great vintage,too.


----------



## Michael (Dec 5, 2009)

Happy Birthday Diane!


----------



## Berean (Dec 5, 2009)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Augusta (Dec 5, 2009)

Happy birthday Diane!!


----------



## Wayne (Dec 5, 2009)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## LadyCalvinist (Dec 7, 2009)

Thank you, Thank you. I celebrated my birthday in good puritanboard fashion by buying a book (it's _the Revolution _by Ron Paul).


----------



## baron (Dec 7, 2009)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## rrfranks (Dec 7, 2009)

Happy Belated Birthday!!!


----------

